

The UX Perspective - JoelMarsh
http://thehipperelement.com/post/98141670152/the-ux-perspective

======
onion2k
My other perspective is the 'development cost perspective'. Everything takes
time to build, and some really nice UX features just don't improve the
experience enough to warrant making them.

~~~
JoelMarsh
As long as you have asked "does this improve the experience enough to build?"
I think we are in complete agreement. That is good UX thinking, in my opinion.
:)

